# Anything Can Be A Touch Screen Thanks To Disney Research



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Never mind touchscreen phones, tablets and TVs. Now virtually any material, including liquid water, can instantly become an incredibly sensitive, multi-touch interface thanks to an ingenious new sensory system designed by a scientist from Disney Research in Pittsburgh, PA, and collaborators at Carnegie Mellon University and the University of Tokyo, Japan.


More


----------



## sportzriter13 (Aug 23, 2010)

That is so cool!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Wow, I really like the idea of interacting with a music player or phone using only the your body / fingers / etc. It seems like an obvious idea. I wonder why no one has done this already?


----------

